# Keep thing tired up!



## MadBeaver (Jan 21, 2010)

"http://bit.ly/hdsLgd

I hope this link works for you, it comes from the Wood Whisperer he posted this tragedy of a young university student working at her school shop. So sad, please everybody work safely when you're in your shop. And be even more careful when you're working alone.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

I've seen that story from a whole lot of sources in the past few days.

One of the things that switched my hairstyle from what you see in the picture to the shaved head I have now was getting my hair caught in a drill….


----------

